# من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار.

الا عضاء 
الاستاذ يوحنا/ نصر 
الاستاذ /   رووووووووكى
الاستاذ/ ســــــــيزار 
وعلى كل من الذين ينضموا الى حزب الرجاله الجديد برجاء ان يوقعوا هنا من خلال الموضوع وذلك كا الاتى 
1- انضم الى الحزب من كل قلبى 
2- اعزورونى لا اريد ان انتمى 

وكل عضو يريد ان ينتمى يكتب رقم (1 ) فقط فى المشاركه مثل 
11111111111111111111111111111
وكل عضو يريد ان يرفض يكتب رقم (2)
22222222222222222222222222222222
***
امانه الحزب 
-----------------------
1- احافظ على اللياقه والاسلوب المرن فى الردود 
2- لا لا استخدام اى اكلام مش حلو .
3- الموضوع ترفيهى بحت يحس على اظهار الضحك ةالابتسامه من كلا الطرفين 
4- اذا كانت التسليه لشىء فهى للمحبه .
5- المحبه تحتمل 
6- المحبه تتأنى .
اشكركم .. امين الحزب
************************
وهذا اهداء خاص جدا لصاحبه الحزب النسائى الاستاذه مرمر 
--------------------------------------------------------------
مارو يا مرمر اهنيكى            ومن حزب الرجاله بهديكى 
بهديكى للتروى والتأنى       عشان نرضى سعاده معاليكى
--------------------------------------------------------------------
وكمان هذه القصيده ويارب تعجب افراد الحزب واعضاءه 

****************************************
خلى بالك من كدا كتير         وحسبى على كلامك الكبير
ومهما تفكرى وتحورى           هيجى يوم وتبقى تحت رجل الامير
وتقولى انا كنت مستريحه      وقاعده فى بينا  زى الغفير
بحرس نفسى وارعها            ومحدش عليا امير
وتقولى يا رتنى ما خبط فيهم  وهحترم الرجاله اكتر من كدا وكتير
وتعرفى انك غلبانه ويخرب بيت   الحب الى وقعت فيه اسير
سعتاها لا ينفع ندم ولا بكاء وتقولى يارب    انت فين الحقنى انا فى موقف عسير
ولما تحسى بغلطتك هتعرفى           ان الراجل بطبعه ديما امير
وهيهات من حزن وندم الى           حتى لو استشارتى السفير 
هيقولك هاتى موافقت جوزك          وانتى ياعنى لوحدك والدنيا مش بتسير 
ولو كل واحد طلب حاجه وجتله         قولى على الدنيا يا رحمان يا رحيم 

****************************
شكرا من رئيس حزب الرجاله الى رئيسه الحزب النسائى ​


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

وكل عضو يريد ان ينتمى يكتب رقم (1 ) فقط فى المشاركه مثل 
11111111111111111111111111111


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
الله ينور يا مؤسس الحزب يا رافع راسنا فى العلالى 
بس يا بنى انت محترم جدا جدا جدا كاتب شعر زى العسل فى مرمر 
العب ووريهم يا مان 
من هنا باوجه الدعوة لأحبائى و اخواتى الأفاضل 
بيتر 
كوبتيك مان 
و كل من يجد لديه الشجاعة الأدبية ومن يريد التحرر من قهر المرأة ​*


:ab2: :36_3_16: :36_3_16: :3::36_3_16​:


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

شكرا يوحنا يا رافع راسنا .. يا مشجعنا ومقوينا .... ابقوا فكرونى نعمل شعار للحزب اخى يوحنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*بس كده يا باشا 
عقولنا وارواحنا فداء حزبنا الغالى
فين رمزى وكاجو و يوساب 
انضموا لنا ومش هتندموا​*


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

اخى يوحنا ايه رأيك فى شعار الحزب 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
من يقدر ان يفصلنا عن محبه المسيح اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عرى ام خطرا ام سيف كما هو مكتوب انه من اجله نمات كل النهار  ++++++


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*ممتاز الشعار ده يا سيزار و برضه فى شعار تانى جه فى دماغى دلوقتى 
استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى​*


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

اووووووووووووكى يا يوحنا باشا طيب نستنى لما الموضوع يسخن يمكن يكووووووووووووون فى شعارات كويسه كدا كمان 
انا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*اوكى بس فين باقى الناس انا مش لاقى غيرى انا وانت فى المنتدى الترفيهى​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



سيزار قال:


> من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار.
> 
> الا عضاء
> الاستاذ يوحنا/ نصر
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده يا عم سيزار كونت حزب كمان 
لابجد ربنا يقويكوا 
بس اللى يصــــــــمد للنهاية :smil13:

وااايه دى انشاء الله
ومهما تفكرى وتحورى           هيجى يوم وتبقى تحت رجل الامير
انا عارفة انك اكيد متقصدنيش انا بالكلام ده هههههههههههههههه
مين الامير اللى مرمر تبقى تحت رجله ده !!!!
عذراااااااااااااااااااااااك مانت لسه متعرفنيش كويس هههههههههههه

ولما تحسى بغلطتك هتعرفى           ان الراجل بطبعه ديما امير
يسلام بقى الراجل بطبعه أمير... ده كان زمان يا بابا فووووووووق 
نسيت سى السيد 2007 ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالا يا سيزار الكلام ده كبيـــــر أوى 
وأنت كده زعلتنى منك.... وانا زعلى ووووحش اوووى
ماااااااااشى يا رئيس حسب ال...... 
أبقى سلمى لى عليهم يا سيزار 
وخاليك فاااااكر انى زعلى وووحش ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *اوكى بس فين باقى الناس انا مش لاقى غيرى انا وانت فى المنتدى الترفيهى​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا يوحنا اكيد ربنا يوعدكو باللى يقف معاكو 
أوعدهم ياااااااااااارب 
علشان أعرف.......
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
طبعا طبعا طبعا

شكرا يا سيزااااار فكرة جميلة اوى منك!!!:t33:​


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*طيب يا جزب الرجاله ورونا شطرتكم*
*عارفينن مهما عملتوا حتي لو اتتنططوا علي السلالام:yahoo:*
*برضه مفيش فايده *
*الست هي الكل في الكل*
*مسمعتش المقوله بتاعت ان كايدهن عظيم:t32:*
*بلاش يا سيزار انت والحزب بتاعك تتدخل ضدنا احنا الستات*
*هتخسروا وهتندمواolling:*​


----------



## losivertheprince (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح
111111111111111111111111
طبعآ طبعآ 1111111111111111
انت بتهزر وانا بصفتي من الناس الي هيتم قهرهم في الارض في يوم من الايام فبقول لكل الرجالة 
الفرج قريب يامينز ومتقلقوش لكل الاباطرة والظالمين ومجرمي الحروب نهاية
انا معاكوا للاخر وربنا يقدرنا علي تحمل مصاريف المستشفيات ( النفسه طبعآ )​*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
راقم واحد دة انا بكتبو من كل قبى الى احبائى فى المنتدى
ربنا يوف الجميع*​


----------



## Ramzi (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم على :a63:معشر:a63::a63: النساء:a63:
:yahoo:لنلقهنهم درساً:yahoo:
​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



mero_engel قال:


> *طيب يا جزب الرجاله ورونا شطرتكم*
> *عارفينن مهما عملتوا حتي لو اتتنططوا علي السلالام:yahoo:*
> *برضه مفيش فايده *
> *الست هي الكل في الكل*
> ...




كلام جميل بس صدقينى مجرد جمل لا تفيد باى شى سؤا رد مقبول 
ومن حق كل سيدة او فتاة انها تعلق على حزب الرجالة
وبعدين سيزا بعد احترامى لية 
دخل ضدكم فى اية ؟؟؟:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## سيزار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

مرحبا بجميع الاعضاء هنا يا هلا  وبأذن الله هنقدر عليهم كلهم ( هاااااااااااااااااااا)
********************
بيترالخواجة 
<<<< Jesus >>>>
**********************
Ramzi 
†المسيح مخلصي †
****************

losivertheprince 
عضو مبارك
*****************
R0O0O0KY 
╬♠أبن المالك♠╬
******************
يوحنا/نصر
++++++
***************************​


----------



## سيزار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

والباقيه تأتى ولسه هههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## gift (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

:ranting:


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايزين تعملو حزب علينا
عيب  صدقونى عيب
دا انتو اساسا متقدروش تعيشو من غيرنا
دا احنا النص الحلو
اللى بيتحمل
اعوز بالله منكم يا رجاله بتنكرو الجميل
 نيسيتو انى لسبب وجودكم على الارض بعد الله هم النساء
نسيتو ان اخوتكم فى البيت من النساء
عيب عليكم كدة انتو بتغلطو فى نفسكم
لو انتو امراء زى ما بتقولو يبقا لازم ترتبطو باميرات
والاميرات لا تهات لان كرامتها من كرامت الامير 
ولا انتو ايه رايكم
يامراء يا اولاد  الملك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*اولا احب اشكر اخواتى الكرام 
رمزى                     الباشا الكبير قوى
لوسيفر                  برنس المنتدى
بيتر الخواجة          اللى كلامه حكم
على سرعة تلبيتهم للدعوة وانضمامهم للحزب الجامد قوى 
اما بالنسبة للحزب النسائى 
بكرة تندم يا جميل 
اختى بنت الفادى انتى خسارة فى الحزب النسائى 
ممكن اتوسط لك عند رئيس الحزب و اخليه يستثنيكى من احد شروط العضوية 
وتنضمى لينا و انا واثق ان انتى معانا هتكونى فى امان
سيادة الرئيسة مرمر
احنا ما بنتهددش يا ماما
ميرو انجل 
انشاء الله مشيك ورا مرمر هيوديكى ورا الشمس​*


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

قشطا يا يوحنا بجد يا بنى كلامك سبقنى ............ وفعلا رأى من رأيك بنت الفادى خساره فى الحزب دا .. على فكره ممكن نعدل شروط الحزب ونضيف بنت الفادى لينا .. منوره صدقينى 
ويا مرمر بحذرك انتى واعضائك فى الحزب .. اتقوا شر الحليم اذا غضب 

:ranting:                     :ranting:                              :ranting:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*شكرا يا باشا على التعديل و انت اللى دايما سباق 

يا بنت الفادى تعالى ومش هتندمى الريس وافق على التعديل
سيبك من مرمر ده حزب مبتدئين ما لهومش فى الحاجات الكبيرة دى​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*111111111111111111111111111111111 انا معاكم طبعا بس ممكن امسك امانة الصندوق يا اخيرة اشطة كدا يا شباب الحرب هتتقلب ضدهم و النصر لينا في النهاية و خلي بلكم انا عايز منكن تامنوا بحكتين النصر او الشهادة و الجنة لكم في الحلتين مرسي يا حبي علي تاسيك لاول حزب للرجال فقط  امضاء امين الصندوق*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*ياريت يا اخ سيزار انت واعضائك اللي تتقوا شرنا*
*لانكم في الاخر هتخسرورا هتخسروا*
*اعضائنا كتيررر وعددنا اكتر*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*اهلا بملك ارض كل العقارب شرفت الحزب ونورتنا يا ملك 
يا فرحتك يا مرمر انتى وميرو ورونا هتعملوا ايه واحنا معانا الملك العقرب 
ولسه البقية تأتى 
جالك الموت يا تارك الحزب 
انا لو منك اسلم نفسى للأدارة بسرعة قبل ما تلاقى الأدمن بنفسه شرفنا​*


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

تخيلو مرمر بعد الجواز
------------------------------
جات يا عنى فى يوم وقالت --------- انا توبت يا رب اليك 
ومش هزعل جوزى تانى ------------- يارب سا معنى وابوس رجليك 
عيطت كتير وعينها من العياط ------------- ما شفتش الطريق 
جالها القدر المستعجل وهى ماشيه فى الطريق -------- بتحسب وتبص فكره القطر تلى فريك 
ام خبطها خبطه جامد شويه ----------- ومن وقعتها يا عينى قالت وك ويييك
ياعنى يا مرمر يابنتى ليه تتحدى جوزك الامير ---------- قالت بصوت خافت انا كنت عمله نفسى رئيسه المماليك 
امت اخدت على على ضعفى الى كنت فكراه شديد ------------ وقلبى طب يوم ما زعلته وشيلتله الاباليك 
وقولتله هديهم لماما عندها فى البيت --------------- عشان تحطهم جنب الشبابيك 
ومن ساعتها مشوفتش خير بعد ما زعلته ------------- وكان يوم اسود عليا لما قلى ما بحبش شريك 
اصله كان بيتخنق منى لما اجيبله سيره ماما وبابا --------- وقوله دول عايزين منك طلب كدا ربنا يخليك 
وبصراح انا كنت ظلمها قوى وياريت يسامحنى---------- ويرجعنى البيت اصلك فى اليوم دا هيبقى يوم عيد 
-------------------------------------
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه وسلميلى على الست امينه​ودى القصيده التانيه فى مدح رئيسه الحزب الست مرمر


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*نتقى شر مين يا قطة 
يالا يا ماما الفسحة خلصت ارجعى للفصل قصدى الحزب بتاعكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*يا لعبك يا سيزار 
خلى بالك كبيرها يومين تلاتة وتعلن مسئوليتها عن القصيدة دى 
وتقول انها موافقة عليها بدون اى شروط​*


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



mero_engel قال:


> *ياريت يا اخ سيزار انت واعضائك اللي تتقوا شرنا*
> *لانكم في الاخر هتخسرورا هتخسروا*
> *اعضائنا كتيررر وعددنا اكتر*​



-------------------------------------
اتصدقى انتى رقيقه قوى مش لائق عليكى الشده يعنى ... بس زى العسل ..
بصى يا ريت تشوفى مرمر بتعمل ايه :bud: 

شكرا يا ميرو بجد الف شكر صدقينى انتى غلبانه قوى .. وطيبه جدا جدا 
وهذه شهاده من الحزب اجمع


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

قشطه يا يوحنا لسه فى قصيده تالته فى مدح رئيسه الحزب ههههههههههههه وسلملى عليها هههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*قصدك سلملى على امينة قصدى ست امينة​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



سيزار قال:


> -------------------------------------
> اتصدقى انتى رقيقه قوى مش لائق عليكى الشده يعنى ... بس زى العسل ..
> بصى يا ريت تشوفى مرمر بتعمل ايه :bud:
> 
> ...


 
*يا اخ سيزار متستهونش بينا:ranting:*
*انا صحيح طيبه ورقيقه وكل حاجه*
*بس في الشر تلاقيني اسعديت وطلعت انيابي واتقي شر الحليم اذا غضب*
*واحنا وراكم مش هنسيبكم*
*بس اللي ميقولش اي في الاخر*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



mero_engel قال:


> *يا اخ سيزار متستهونش بينا:ranting:*
> *انا صحيح طيبه ورقيقه وكل حاجه*
> *بس في الشر تلاقيني اسعديت وطلعت انيابي واتقي شر الحليم اذا غضب*
> *واحنا وراكم مش هنسيبكم*
> *بس اللي ميقولش اي في الاخر*​



*فين مرمر سابتك لوحدك يا غلبانة 
دورى عليها هتلاقيها مستخبية تحت السرير
وسليميلى على الست امينة انتى كمان​*:budo: :smil16: :act23: :nunu0000:​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *فين مرمر سابتك لوحدك يا غلبانة​*
> *دورى عليها هتلاقيها مستخبية تحت السرير*
> *وسليميلى على الست امينة انتى كمان*
> 
> :budo: :smil16: :act23: :nunu0000:​



ليه هو احنا زيكم

نخاف ونهرب زي الفيران
لا احنا جدعان اووي​


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*(1)*
*انا معاكم قلبا وقالبا والله ولى التوفيق*​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

شرفت اخى يوساب ورقم واحد نور اشكرك من كل قلبى 
تحياتى الحزب الرجالى ( ويك ويك)


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *يا لعبك يا سيزار
> خلى بالك كبيرها يومين تلاتة وتعلن مسئوليتها عن القصيدة دى
> وتقول انها موافقة عليها بدون اى شروط​*



------------ 
قشطه يا هندسا لا تراجع ولا استسلام .. نضرب بيد من قصايد هههههههههه
معندهمش مواهب يابنى 
ههههههههههههههههههه
عايزين راجل ينظملهم الحزب هههههههههههههههه هيفشل كدا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *
> اختى بنت الفادى انتى خسارة فى الحزب النسائى
> ممكن اتوسط لك عند رئيس الحزب و اخليه يستثنيكى من احد شروط العضوية
> وتنضمى لينا و انا واثق ان انتى معانا هتكونى فى امان
> ​*




هههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة برضوووو
ههههههههههههههه
بس انا مش بحب البلطجه
كلامكم محسسنى انى البنت دى حاجه ضعيفه
ولما تتجوز تعيش فى زل  خدامه للامير
مش عارفه ليه انا حسيت كدة من كلامك
احساسى او راى 
انى البنت دى ارق مخلوق خلقه ربنا 
خلقه موعين وليس خدام 
"فخلق الله حواء معين نظيرة"
ميقلش عن الراجل فى اى حاجه
علشان كدا انا برفض عرضكم
وبفضل على الصورة اللى خلقنى ربنا بيها
انى اكون معين لان ربنا كرم المراة
وعايزة اقول
انى الراجل ميقدرش يعيش بدون المراءه ولا المراه بدون الرجل
لانهم الاثنين مقدسين لدى الرب
وعايزة افكركم بحاجه
فى الاكليل بنقول 
لم تعدو بعد اثنين بل جسدا واحد
واظن عيب قوى لما الراجل يزعل نفسه من نفسه عيب 
ولا كلامى فيه غلط
معلش احنا بنتكلم يعنى
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرة برضوووو
> ههههههههههههههه
> بس انا مش بحب البلطجه
> ...


*اختى الغالية بنت الفادى 
كل مشاعر الأحترام والتقدير ليكى 
كلامك كله حكم وما اقدرش اقول اى تعليق عليه غير ربنا يباركك ويكملك بعقلك يارب
لكن صدقينى احنا ما عملناش كده غير رد على الهجوم اللى قامت بيه مرمر
و احنا فى البداية كنا بنادي بالمساواة لكن هى اللى ابتدت 
البادى اظلم بقى يا ستى و علشان كده انا حسيت انك مش على نفس منهج المتمردين فى حزب مرمر و عرضت عليكى الأنضمام لينا 
كل الأحترام والمحبة ليكى ولكل اخوانتا البنات فى منتدانا الغالى​*


----------



## العجايبي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

_*111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
طبعاااااااااااا معاك ياسيزار وريهم العين الحمرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
نحن ورائهم بالمرصاد *_


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرة برضوووو
> ههههههههههههههه
> بس انا مش بحب البلطجه
> ...



*********************************
الاخت العزيزه مرمر والاخت العزيزه ميرو انجل والاخت المباركه بنت الفادى

تعليق على كلامنا دا عباره عن مناقشات ترفيهيه بحته لاظهار بعض المشاكل العامه والتى تحمل فى سمتها جوهر مشكله قهر البنات حقيقى وبعض المعاملات التى لا تحمل الذوق اللازم تجاه الجنس الاخر .. ( الرجاله ) 
بمعنى انتم جنس ليس بضعيف كى تقولى ان البنت او الست ضعيفه هى فعلا ضعيفه من الناحيه العاطفيه .. او النفسيه .. ودا حسب شخصيه البنت .. ولكن المرأه اقوى من الرجل بكتير فى تحمل اى عبىء نفسى او مادى وصدقونى بترضى بقليلها فى الاخر .. سواء حب او سوء حظ .. واشهد فى هذه الحاله على ان المرأه مش ضعيفه ولكن امالها فى الحياه ان الدنيا ه تتعدل يعطيها حق المثابره .. وللعلم 
كون ان احنا نتناول موضوع مثل هذا فى منتدانا الموقر ولم وجمع مجومعه من الاراء واظهار الحقائق بطريقه غير مكلفه وبسيطه دا يعنى ان احنا بنحاول نفهم السلوك بتاعنا فى هذه الايام ودا شىء حسن .. فى عينى واكديد عينوكم .. لان مهما كان فعلا ان الاتنين مش يقدروا انهم يستغنوا عن بعض .. حقيقه مؤكده المرأه تحتاج الامان والسلام قبل الحب والعاطفه ... والراجل يحتاج محبه وحنان لا لا اسلوب انتهار وتقسيم عليه ابدا مش يحب كدا .. ودا طبعا حسب شخصيه الراجل ..
الضعف فى الراجل له اسبابه والضعف فى المرأه له اسبابه ولكن الكل قوى للمثابره على هذه الحياه ومتطلباتها 
وشكرا لكم جميعا وعسى ان اكون وضحت وجهه نظر غايبه عننا فى المواضيع الحساسه دى والترفيهيه دى عشان نبقى اسود جدا لمواجهه الحياه واكتساب خبرات منا الى بعضنا تضيف علينا الثقل للحاله النفسيه وتدعيم السلوك العام للفرد خلال المجتمع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*رئيسنا الأسد الكبير قوى قوى قوى ​*:big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*اهلا بيوساب و العجايبى فى الحزب الرجالى 
منوريييييييييييين يا رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

هو دا اللى كنت عايزه اعرفه منكم
لو كنتو قولتو غير كدة كان هيبقا فى كلام تانى
وعلشان اعترفكم دا
انا هنسحب من حزب النساء وحزب الرجاله
وهكون محايدة بنكم
وهدخل لو حد من الطرفين لغبط فى الكلام
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هو دا اللى كنت عايزه اعرفه منكم
> لو كنتو قولتو غير كدة كان هيبقا فى كلام تانى
> وعلشان اعترفكم دا
> انا هنسحب من حزب النساء وحزب الرجاله
> ...



*هو انتى كان عندك شك يا بنت الفادى فى عمايلنا السودة دى 
احنا بنحبكم ونحترمكم لأنكم مش بس النص الحلو بس 
لكن علشان انتم كل حاجة حلوة فى الحياة و احنا من غيركم ما ينفعش نعيش 

لكن الحرب موجهة لناكرات الجميل امثال مرمر واعوانها



كل محبة فى المسيح ليكى ولكل اخواتنا​*


----------



## veansea (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

خليه يحلم على قده
2222222222222222222222


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

بنت الفااااااااااااادى اهلا وسهلا وسمعن وطاعه لكلامك


----------



## twety (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

هههههههههههههه

العبوووووووا مع بعض

ومتتخانقووووووووووووووووووووش


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



veansea قال:


> خليه يحلم على قده
> 2222222222222222222222



--------------------------------
ليه بس كدا

انتى داخله غلط كمان التصوووووووووووووووووووووووووويت للرجاله بس 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا كمان متلخبطين فى كدا ما فيش حاجه تعرفوا تعملوها الى بينا يعنى اهووووو
هههههههههههههههه
**************************
نورتى حقيقى ودا هزااااااااااااااااار ها :act23:


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> العبوووووووا مع بعض
> 
> ومتتخانقووووووووووووووووووووش



************************************
وبعدين بقى انتى عضوه معاهم ولا جاسوسه هنا .. حددى موقفك الا وفلا 
هل انتى مع الرجاله ام مع الحزب النسائى 
قررررررررى واعترفى 
الزعيم


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*ايه ده اى حد ماشى كدى  مش لائى حاجة يعملها كدى يقوم يعمل حزب
وعاملين اعضاء ودنيا طيب على رئى مرمر بئى  الى يعد للاخر*


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

كدا يا جيلان خيبتى املى فيكى اخص عليكى ماشى انتى عارفه الى فيها ماشى ... حقولها تبيتك بره البيت النهارده 
سلام وما تزعليش بقى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*فاكر يا سيزار لما كنا بنستنجد ب تويتى علشان تخليهم يرحمونا 
ما رضيتش تعبرنا 
دلوقتى جاية تقول خفوا على البنات شوية 
يا ديمقراطية هى الأخت حزب وطنى ولا ايه ظروفك يا سيادة المشرفة


مش هنسيبهم غير لما يعترفوا بالهزيمة ويرفعوا الراية البيضا 
لكن بالنسبة لسيادتك مش هنعرف نعمل معاكى حاجة 
لأنك المشرفة الديموقراطية بتاعتنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



جيلان قال:


> *ايه ده اى حد ماشى كدى  مش لائى حاجة يعملها كدى يقوم يعمل حزب
> وعاملين اعضاء ودنيا طيب على رئى مرمر بئى  الى يعد للاخر*



*لأ يا جيلان مش كده ماتظلميش مرمر 
هى لما عملت الحزب ما كانتش ماشية
دى كانت واقفة فى المطبخ ولقيت الطبيخ صعب عليها 
قالت اعمل حزب اسهل 

ما هو كله طبيخ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و ابعدى عن الريس علشان ما تدخليش بلاك ليست
تهديد واضح وانتى حرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *لأ يا جيلان مش كده ماتظلميش مرمر
> هى لما عملت الحزب ما كانتش ماشية
> دى كانت واقفة فى المطبخ ولقيت الطبيخ صعب عليها
> قالت اعمل حزب اسهل
> ...



*هاهاهاها
طريقة ملتوية من حزب خربان
انا مبتهددش
وورينى الريس بتاعكو حيعمل ايه*


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



سيزار قال:


> كدا يا جيلان خيبتى املى فيكى اخص عليكى ماشى انتى عارفه الى فيها ماشى ... حقولها تبيتك بره البيت النهارده
> سلام وما تزعليش بقى



*انت حتسيحلى فى المنتدى ولا ايه
بس احنا عملين حساب اليوم ده وعارفين الاعيبكو عشن كدى عملنا شقق سكنية للحالات الى زى دى عشن عارفين الطرق الملتوية بتاعتكو
وسلملى على الريس يا ريس*


----------



## الانبا ونس (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*22222222222222222222222222222


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## سيزار (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

يا جى جى لاتعليق عليكى .. بس استحملى بقى حضرتك

والانبا ونس .............. محترمه بجد .......... نورتى​


----------



## losivertheprince (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح 
1111111111111111111111*​


----------



## losivertheprince (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح 
معلش انا حيت متاخر بس اهو الظروف بقي ........... المهم 
قال النساء عاملين حزب ليهم قال 
هعهعهعهع دي نكتع بقي خربين الدنيا وجاين تقعدوا علي تلها هنا كمان ليه يا اختي انتي وهي لالالالا ده انتوا كده تعديتم الخطوط الحمرا والبنفسجي كمان وواضح اننا سكتنا اكتر من اللازم 
الايام الجاة هتبقي نار وعايزين نشوف اي آنسه خارج الجحر بتاعها بقي يالا يالا عشان هنرش ميه ​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> معلش انا حيت متاخر بس اهو الظروف بقي ........... المهم
> قال النساء عاملين حزب ليهم قال
> هعهعهعهع دي نكتع بقي خربين الدنيا وجاين تقعدوا علي تلها هنا كمان ليه يا اختي انتي وهي لالالالا ده انتوا كده تعديتم الخطوط الحمرا والبنفسجي كمان وواضح اننا سكتنا اكتر من اللازم
> الايام الجاة هتبقي نار وعايزين نشوف اي آنسه خارج الجحر بتاعها بقي يالا يالا عشان هنرش ميه ​*




*اولا حمد الله على السلامة يا برنس المنتدى واحشنا كتير

حظهم حلو انك اتأخرت اهو عاشوا يومين يحلموا بالحزب وانت غايب 
بس ما تقلقش اخواتك رجااااااااااااااالة قوى وقايمين بالواجب
حلو قوى موضوع رش الميه 

اديهم على دماغهم يا باشا واحنا كلنا هنضرب معاك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*اهلا بيك يا مسعد فى الحزب وعاوزين نشوف هتعمل فيهم ايه​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

انتم ملح الارض ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح                       انا معكم11111111111111


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X*

فين حزب الستات علشان أتنضم لية؟​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X*
> 
> فين حزب الستات علشان أتنضم لية؟​




*اكتبى رقم 111111111111111111 يا فراشة ومالكيش دعوة بحاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *اكتبى رقم 111111111111111111 يا فراشة ومالكيش دعوة بحاجة​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
لا ياخويا شكلك بتضحك عليا :spor22:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يسامحك انا بس عاوز ليكى الخير
يا احلى فراشة 
انتى خسارة فيهم صدقينى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> *ربنا يسامحك انا بس عاوز ليكى الخير*
> *يا احلى فراشة *
> 
> *انتى خسارة فيهم صدقينى*​


 
لا بس انا بنت عايزة ابقى مع حزب البنات :t23:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*عارفة يا فراشة حزب البنات ده شمعة فى المنتدى
 لو قربتى منه هتحرقك
 وانتى حرام صغننه 
وجميلة احنا عاوزينك يا فراشة 
على فكرة مرمر واعوانها بياكلوا البنات الأمامير اللى زيك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *عارفة يا فراشة حزب البنات ده شمعة فى المنتدى​*
> *لو قربتى منه هتحرقك*
> *وانتى حرام صغننه *
> *وجميلة احنا عاوزينك يا فراشة *
> ...


 
طيب بص ..

أنا هسئل أصحابى فادية و ميرنا و هشوفهم يقولولى أية :t23:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*عين العقل يعنى رايحه برجليكى انتى حرة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتوقعينى مع فادية وميرنا 
كان غيرك اشطر 
يا بنتى انا مش قد الناس الجامدة دى 
انا اخرى اتشطر على مرمر
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *عين العقل يعنى رايحه برجليكى انتى حرة ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لية هما فى الحزب البناتى ولا اية ؟

هزعل منهم لو كانوا فى الحزب و ماقالوليش :t7:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*يا بنتى هو فيه حد ضامن حاجة فى الزمن ده 
عموما هما اخواتنا ويعملوا اللى هم عاوزينه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*اهلا بيك يا فراشتنا الجميله*
*ملكيش دعوه بالواد يوحنا*
*اتفضلي دا اللينك بتاع حزبنا*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34099*
*مستنينك تتدخلي معانا وتتولي اعلي الناصب فيه*​


----------



## فادية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

انا سمعت اسمي  هنا وجيت جري 
مين بينده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مين جاب سيرتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احزاب ايه وتكتلات ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتو عايزين تودونا في  داهيه والا ايه 
انا طووووووووووول عمري مستقله لا ليا في الاحزاب ولا في السياسه 
انا بمشي جنب الحيطة وبقول يا حيطة داريني 
انا مستقله من كل انواع  واشكال ومسميات ومضامين الاحزاب 
اعوذ بالله من كلمه انااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا بيك يا فراشتنا الجميله*
> 
> *ملكيش دعوه بالواد يوحنا*
> *اتفضلي دا اللينك بتاع حزبنا*
> ...


 
ماشى يا عسل داخلة اهو اشوف الموضوع :smile02


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



فادية قال:


> انا سمعت اسمي هنا وجيت جري
> 
> مين بينده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مين جاب سيرتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه

ماتخافيش يا فادية دا حزب البنات على الولاد :new6:

و انشاء الله البنات هتفوز :mus13:

:new8:​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح 

طيوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب ماشي  يا ستات انتوا الي بدئتوا 

يحكي ان زمان :t16: ( زمان مش زا وومان ) ماشي 
كان فيه راجل عايش لوحده سعيد ومبسوط ومتهني وراضي بالدنيا كان الراجل الغلبان ده اسمه :smil13: ........ اسمه  اه اه افتكرت  
أدم 
وأدم كان عايش متهني وبياكل فاكهة كل يوم ويقعد مع الحيوانات ويقعدوا يزقططوا كده وايه هيصة بقي 
المهم 
ربنا حب جرب أدم ويحطه في الضيقه فقاله :
أدم ادم سوف اصنع لك معينا نيرآ لك 
طبعآ ادم مكانش عارف انه داخل علي اول واكبر واخر مصيبه في حياته ولكن لانه بيحب ربنا فمكنش عنده اعتراض 
وفجأه زمهرت الزهارير واقشعرت البدادين وهطلت الامطار واجتمعت العواصف وزمجرت الوحوش رعبآ واختبأت في جحورها 
لقد اتت 
لقد اتت 
لقد اتت 
من هي 
من هي 
حواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اول امرأه في التاريخ 
وهنا 
وهنا 
ويا عيني من هنا 
تغيرت مفاهيم كبيرة 
اصبحت جنه عدن بمواعيد وحاجات كتير واصبت الحيوانات لاتنعم بالجلوس مع ادم ولا باللعب معه واصبح دخول مكان نوم ادم ممنوع عليهم لانهم بيوسخوا الموكيت 
( قال يعني هي جايباه من النساجون الشرقيون ) 
طبعآ أدم المسكين لم يكن يعرف اي هول تخطط له تك المرأه الضعيفه جسمانيآ ( جسمانيآ فقط ) 
ولم يكن يعلم ان هناك محاولات لبيعها او علي الاقل لتأجرها لجنة عدن لناس سفن ستار لانها تريد تحويلها الي اول مارينا في التاريخ ( شوفتوا الدماغ السم ) 
وكان ادم الغلبان عندما يخرج للتمشية والترويح عن نفسه تنظطر له بعين تكفي لتذيب ما امامها بالاشعه تحت الفذزدقيه ( سلاح خطير اخترعته المرأه فقط ) 
رايح فين يا أدم في نص الليل هو انت متجوز عليا ولا ايه 
فينظر لها المسكين ويقول لا ياحوا انا هاتمشي بس 
والحقيقه انه يريد فقط ان يبعد عنها ولو قليلآ ( يا عيني عليك يا ابونا أدم )
وطبعآ مكانش لسه فاتح سيتي ستارز او الفراديز فرع ليه في جنة عدن ولا كان فيه قهوة واحده فاتحه لان الوقت كان متاخر .
وعندما يرجع ادم كانت تنظر له وتسمحه وجهه كله بحثآ عن اي شعره نسائيه لونها غريب 
ومرة وجدت شعرة صفراء غريبه يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
للفاجعه الانوية 
وطبعآ بعد محاولات وشد وجذب وبعد ان اثبتت حوا ان ادم مذنب ( ولا حياة لمن تنادي ) 
وهنا حضر اسد مسكين ليشهد المحكمة المنصوبة لادم وهنا طردته حواء بعصا المقشه ولكنها وجدت بعض الشعر الاصفر يشبه شعر وجدته قبل ذلك ( حد فاكر حاجة -- وهنا تمسك أدم وعلن لها انه اخبرها 44641313 مرة انه من شعر الاسد وانه كان يتمشي مع الاسد فقط ...


انتهت هذه الحلقة من اول مأساه في التاريخ البشري الحجري ......... 

ويتبع بالحلقه الثانية 


( حواء تتحدي الديناصورت ) 


يتبععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

انت فين من زمان يا لوسيفر
كلامك كله حكم وادلة تاريخية 
اديهم كمان علشان ما ينسوش نفسهم​:big29:
:018A1D~146::018A1D~146:​


----------



## losivertheprince (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح

ولا يهمك يا يوحنا يا صديقي بس انا كنت بتفرج وبعدين انا كنت شايف انكم قايمين بالواجب وزياده حبتين كمان فكان دخولي مالوش لازمة لكن نداء الواجب ده شئ هام جدآ ولا ايه يارفيق الكفاح وعلي العموم ادينا معاهم اهو لما نشوف هيعملوا ايه *​


----------



## سيزار (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

من رئيس الحزب الى الاخ losivertheprince 
الى الاخ يوحنا كمان
قمت انتم ب الواجب وزياده مشكوررررررررررررين وسيتم التعليق لاحقا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*حبيبى لوسيفر البرنس الكبير قوى غصب عن اى حد
انت مشرف الحزب فى وجودك و غيابك
لكن وجودك بيححسسهم بالرعب علشان كده عاوزينك معانا على طول 
اخويا رئيس الحزب سيزار
احنا ما عملناش حاجة كله بفضل توجيهاتك وسياستكم الرشيدة ضد المرأة 

هههههههههههههههههه
شكلى هاوديك فى داهية واخلع 
صليلى علشان ما اضعفش قدام التهديدات بتاعتهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## losivertheprince (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *حبيبى لوسيفر البرنس الكبير قوى غصب عن اى حد
> انت مشرف الحزب فى وجودك و غيابك
> لكن وجودك بيححسسهم بالرعب علشان كده عاوزينك معانا على طول
> اخويا رئيس الحزب سيزار
> ...



*سلام المسيح 
لا طبعآ يا زعيم يا كبير 
انا مرضاش اضيع تعبكم ولا كفاحكم المشرف امام الحزب النسائي الارهابي في دعواه للحركة الجديدة للامرأة المنتدي وطبعآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
هيهات خلهم يموتوا في حسرتهم وبرضه مش هنسكت 
وروهم الشغل 
وعندك ازاتين مية نار للستات يا جدع واتوصي بعصير الصراصير المشكل للاستاذة / مرمر مرمورة *​


----------



## losivertheprince (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *حبيبى لوسيفر البرنس الكبير قوى غصب عن اى حد
> انت مشرف الحزب فى وجودك و غيابك
> لكن وجودك بيححسسهم بالرعب علشان كده عاوزينك معانا على طول
> اخويا رئيس الحزب سيزار
> ...




*سلام المسيح 
لا طبعآ يا زعيم يا كبير 
انا مرضاش اضيع تعبكم ولا كفاحكم المشرف امام الحزب النسائي الارهابي في دعواه للحركة الجديدة للامرأة المنتدي وطبعآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
هيهات خلهم يموتوا في حسرتهم وبرضه مش هنسكت 
وروهم الشغل 
وعندك ازاتين مية نار للستات يا جدع واتوصي بعصير الصراصير المشكل للاستاذة / مرمر مرمورة *​


----------



## مسعد خليل (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*الحرب سخنت قوى واخرتها اية ربنا يستر وتعدى على خير*


----------



## فادية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماتخافيش يا فادية دا حزب البنات على الولاد :new6:
> 
> ...


معلش يا فروشتي 
انا عندي عقدة من كلمة حزب دي 
مش كفاية الي شفناه في العراق من حزب  ال ............... :vava:
ومن وقتها وانا بكره حاجه اسمها حزب :close_tem
محلاها عيشت الاستقلالية :ura1:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



فادية قال:


> معلش يا فروشتي
> انا عندي عقدة من كلمة حزب دي
> مش كفاية الي شفناه في العراق من حزب  ال ............... :vava:
> ومن وقتها وانا بكره حاجه اسمها حزب :close_tem
> محلاها عيشت الاستقلالية :ura1:​




*بنسجل فى المنتدى اول حالة استقلال عن الحزب النسائى 
من المشرفة العظيمة فادية 
بجد يا فادية الأستقلال احلى 
علشان حزب مرمر شبه الحزب اللى بتتكلمى عليه ده
بس سؤال ممكن بعد الأنتخابات تنضمى لحزب الرجالة ؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







مرمر عداد الهزيمة ابتدى يعد 
اول و اكبر مشرفة استقلت عنكم 
الحقى نفسك بدل ما تلاقى نفسك لوحدكم انتى وميرو
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فادية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *بنسجل فى المنتدى اول حالة استقلال عن الحزب النسائى​*
> *من المشرفة العظيمة فادية *
> *بجد يا فادية الأستقلال احلى *
> *علشان حزب مرمر شبه الحزب اللى بتتكلمى عليه ده*
> ...


 
انا عشت  طول عمري مستقله وهموت وانا مستقله 
مش ممكن يكون في حياتي  انتماء حزبي لاي  طرف مهما كان :close_tem
ومش فارق معايا رجالي والا ستاتي انا مستقله عن كل الاحزااااااااااااب :vava:
الاستقلال التااااااااااااااام او الموت الزئااااااااااااااااااااااااام ld:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*يا ستى ربنا يديك طولة العمر والصحة
و ماله الأستقلال جميل على الأقل 
مش هتبقى ماشية فى المنتدى خايفة
 لا حد من الحزب المنافس يخطفك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


ربنا يباركلنا فيك يا سيادة المشرفة​*


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*يايوحنا فاديه تكفينا روحها معانا حتي لو مستقله عن الحزبين*
*بس انا متاكده انها في الوقت اللازم ويوم ما تحس باني حزبها في ضيق ومحتاج هتروح وتساعد*
*بس نصيحه مني اهرب انت ولوسيفر*
*لاني حزبكم كل مدي في النازل*
*مش شايفه سيزار ولا روكي ولا رامزي*
*ويعيني يا مسكين انت بس اللي بتناضل وواقف لوحدك في وش الرياح*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*خلى بالك يا ميرو 
فادية مش اى حد يقدر يخليها تغير رائيها 
فماتحاوليش تستخدمى معاها اسلوب الطيبين بتاعكوا ده 
علشان مش هينفع معاها
سيزار ورووكى ورمزى 
بيحضروا ليكوا مفاجاءة حلوة خالص 
اما انا با ناضل لوحدى ده قدام الناس لكن ورايا دعم جامد جدا وفيه جنود مجهولين كتير فى الحزب مش بيحبوا يعلنوا عن نفسهم من باب التواضع لا اكثر
اما بالنسبة لسيادتك 
عارفة اغنية بابا فين 
انشاء الله انتى هتغنى 
مرمر فين 
بصفتك المتحدث الرسمى باسم الحزب​



الا صحيح هى مرمر فين ما حدش سامع لها صوت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *خلى بالك يا ميرو
> فادية مش اى حد يقدر يخليها تغير رائيها
> فماتحاوليش تستخدمى معاها اسلوب الطيبين بتاعكوا ده
> علشان مش هينفع معاها
> ...


لو متعرفش انا فى الخدمه هسلكهالك تسليكه 
مفيش بعدها


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*خير اللهم اجعله خير المشاركة اتعدلت 
و اتحط فيها كلام مش عارف جه منين 
ده تزوير يا سيادة العضوة المباركة


ربنا يخليكى شايلك لأكبر من كده
مش عارف اودى جمايلك فين 
انا با قول انفد بجلدى احسن 
مش كده 
ههههههههههههههههه















بس ده بعدك يا فينيس انتى و جبابرة الحزب بتاعكم
و ربنا على المفترى
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *خير اللهم اجعله خير المشاركة اتعدلت
> و اتحط فيها كلام مش عارف جه منين
> ده تزوير يا سيادة العضوة المباركة
> 
> ...



ومين قال انوا بوعدى
اصلك متعرفش دعوه الولايا ساعه الفجريه
وهما معرين روسهم
بكرة تتلدع يا جميل


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*يا مركز يا حكومة يا مشرفين
 الحقونى انا وقعت فى ايد فينيس الأرهابية
 خليفة مرمر فى قتل الرجالة
كل دى تهديدات ده انا 
هاقعد اعيط وادبدب رجليا فى الأرض 
من الرعب اللى انتى عملتيهولى







يالا يا ماما القطط نامت 
يالا احسن يطلعلك فار يا كل لسانك وانتى نايمة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*خير انا سمعاك بتغلط كتير وتلبخ في اعضاء حزبنا المباركين*
*يايوحنا بجد انا قلبي عليك*
*انفد بعمرك يابني الكل سابك ونفد بجلده ولسه يعيني انت الغلبانت واقف لسه تناضل *
*وتقول كلمتين ملهمش اي لزمه تهوش بيهم*
*انا راي مع فينيس فعلا لازم تروح تنام واتغطي كويس*
*عشان منطلعلكش في الظلمه*
*فاهم اتغطي كويس*​


----------



## twety (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

فى حاجه يابناااااااات

فى حد مزعلكوا ولا مضايقكوا ولا حاااااجه 

قوقولى علييييييييه بس :t33:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



mero_engel قال:


> *خير انا سمعاك بتغلط كتير وتلبخ في اعضاء حزبنا المباركين*
> اولا انا ما اقدرش اغلط ولا البخ فى العضوات المباركات
> لكن انا باوصف بس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*يايوحنا بجد انا قلبي عليك*
> سلامة قلبك​*انفد بعمرك يابني الكل سابك ونفد بجلده ولسه يعيني انت الغلبانت واقف لسه تناضل *
> ...


اتغطى كويس ليه يا ماما دى حتى الدنيا حر و ان كان ولابد لازم اتغطى 
ابعتيلى بطانيه من امانة الحزب بتاعكوا علشان واضح انكم عملين قسم للنوم فى الحزب اما احنا ما عندناش
ههههههههههههههههههه​:99:
:gy0000:​


----------



## losivertheprince (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح 
يا يوحنا ياصديقي دول اساسآ حزب فاشل وادارة فاشلة هو ينفع تكون ادارة نسائيه وناجحه دي حتي تبقي نكته يارجاله وبعدين دي تبقي نهاية العالم يا مينز هعهعهعهعهعهع هو فيه حزب هنا غير حزبنا الجامد يا رجاله 

استنوا قريب جدآ الجزء تاني بتاع 
( حواء تتحدي الديناصورات ) 
والبقية تأتي 
قال حزب نسائي قال هعهعهعهعهعهعهع*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

صدقنى يا بنى عندك حق 
و كلامك كله حكم 
و ادينا مستنيين الجزء التانى 
حواء تأكل الديناصورات
هههههههههههههههههههه
قصدى تتحدى الديناصورات​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*بتعملوا حزب من ورايا طيب مش حد يقولى 
ماشى ماشى 
بس انا مشترك معاكوا طبعا 
11111111111111111111111​*


----------



## losivertheprince (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح 
ههههههههههه وعرفت منين يا يوحنا يا صديقي هههههههههههههههههههه
انت عارف طبعآ ان نظريات العلم الحديث هتثبت انها ( حواء وبناتها ) هم السبب في الانقراض المريع والفظيع والشنيع للكائنات الجميله الديناصورات 
انت شكلك كبيييييييييييييييييييير وفاهم يالا للامام يارجال*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

ماشفتش حد من الحزب التانى بيرد حصل اية الحرب خلصت ولا اية


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> ههههههههههه وعرفت منين يا يوحنا يا صديقي هههههههههههههههههههه
> انت عارف طبعآ ان نظريات العلم الحديث هتثبت انها ( حواء وبناتها ) هم السبب في الانقراض المريع والفظيع والشنيع للكائنات الجميله الديناصورات
> انت شكلك كبيييييييييييييييييييير وفاهم يالا للامام يارجال*​




يا برنس يا حبيب قلبى 
هى دى حاجة عايزة مفهومية
تفتكر الكائن الرقيق اللى كان اكبر المخلوقات و ارقها 
ايه اللى خلاه ينقرض غير ان كائن اضخم منه فى المشاعر 
افترسه او حرق دمه
يا باشا احنا كبار طول ما معاليك و اصحاب السمو ( الرجالة )
منورين المنتدى 
و سليملى على اللى بالى بالك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه​:bomb: :bomb: :bomb:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

نورت الحزب يا كوكو مان يا كبير قوى 
حمد الله على سلامتك
يا جميل وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



kokoman قال:


> *بتعملوا حزب من ورايا طيب مش حد يقولى
> ماشى ماشى
> بس انا مشترك معاكوا طبعا
> 11111111111111111111111​*



:yahoo::t32::big29::1028yr::010104~171::t11::018A1D~146:


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

جامدة جدا   و انا معاك
11111111111111111111111


----------



## losivertheprince (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*سلام المسيح 
ربنا يخليك يا يوحنا ياصديقي طبعآ انت وبنعمة ربنا وتعبك انت وبقية الاخوة في الكفاح المشرف كل يوم بنضم ناس جديدة وجامدة ( خمسه علي عين الحسود ) طبعى منورين الي انضموا للحزب الرجالي ومستنين وجودكم الفعال بأذن ربنا 
يومين كده ونعلن احتلال المنتدي من قبل الرجاله المسلحين وسلملي علي حقوق المرآه 
هعهعهعهعهعهع احنا الرجاله يارجاله مش لعب عيال قمة واصوليه وتفاهم مش حرب لبان *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> نورت الحزب يا كوكو مان يا كبير قوى
> حمد الله على سلامتك
> يا جميل وكل سنة وانت طيب​



*الله يخليك يايوحنا 
ده منور بيكم 
الله يسلمك 
وانت طيب ​*


----------



## سيزار (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

انا شايف ان الحزب بقى شديد يلا يا رجاله الى الامام 
ومرحبا ب الاخ الكبير قوى قوى

kokoman​


----------



## سيزار (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

مهندس قوى وكلامك متصمم صح اهلا بيك ومنور الحزب

losivertheprince 
عضو مبارك​


----------



## سيزار (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

هل فى اعضاء جدد 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## twety (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

مفييييييييييش

وكفايه منك ليه لييييييييييه

يلا خدولكوا سااااااااتر واستخبووووووووا

بدل ما انتوا عارفين شغلكوووووا :spor22:


----------



## veansea (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

ايوةة كيدا وروهم الهمه يا حزب
بدل الغفله اللى كنا فيها


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

هههههههههههههههههه
ما فيش ايه يا ريس فى عضوين جدد معانا
 ابراهيم و عصام
و البقية تأتى 
ده حتى فى بنات مكلمينى انهم يشتركوا معانا
 بس موصيينى ما اصرحش باساميهم
 لدواعى امنية و طبعا احنا بنخاف عليهم من الأعداء




حمد الله على السلامة يا تويتى بس ناخد ساتر من ميين 
من الحزب النسائى اللى مش عارفين له مله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


و انتى يا فينو كنتى مختفية فين 
و لا الحزب كان موقع عليكى عقوبة 
كفارة يا جمييل
الغفلة اللى انتوا لسه فيها 
خلى كلامك واضح و صريح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*1111111111111111111111111111
انا جييييييييت
انا شايف يا يوحنا يا اخويا ان حزب الستات الغلابه لسه مايعرفوش الاخبار المره
و عشان كده شامين نفسهم و صوتهم طالع
اصلهم مايعرفوش ان الحزب الرجالي دلوقتي يمتلك اسلحة دمار شامل نوويه مؤذيه للطعميه
بصوا بقي ..كل واحده تاخدها من قصيرها و تخش الجحر بتاعها و زي ما بيقولو الاعتراف بالحق فضيله و احلفلكم يا ستات اننا حانسامحكم لورفعتو الرايه البيضا دلوقتي
اما بقي اذا كونتو بتفكرو نفسكو حزب بصحيح يبقي اعملو  حسابكم من دلوقتي تشتروا دوا لارتفاع الضغط و القلب و منومات كتير لاننا حانخلي الاسود يبقي ابيض
و سلمولي علي مدام حوا و قولولها ماكانشي يومك يا ام العواجز و المعوقين
جالك قباض الارواح عشان يخلص منك اللي عملتيه في ادم من يوم ما خلقكو ربنا
و من بناتك اللي ملو الارض نكد و هم و عذاب ​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

يا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد قوى يا عصااااام 
حمد الله على السلامة و نورت الحزب يا باشا​


----------



## سيزار (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

قشطه يا يوحنا انت تمام والامن مستتب تما والله مش عارف اقولك ايه الحزب قايم عليك اخى يوحنا باااااارك الله فيك

واخى عصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام مرحبا بيك ونورت  همتك معانا ربنا يقويك​


----------



## سيزار (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

اه الحزب بتاعهم مش ظاهر اصلا وعمال يختفى واحد وراء التانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

يا باشا كله بفضل ربنا و توجيهات معاليك
بس باقولك ايه يا سيزووو
البنات اللى هنا خرعين قوى و ما يستاهلوش
 يتعملهم حزب مخصوص لمواجهتهم 
ايه رائيك نلم عليهم العيال الصغيرة بتوع المدارس
 يحدفوهم بالطوب و هما خارجيين من المنتدى
متهيائلى كفاية عليهم شوية عيال من عشرة خمستاشر مدرسة 
هيظبطوووووووووووووووووووهم
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*هو فين الحزب بتاعهم ده؟؟؟؟؟؟
دول كلهم جريوا و اختفوا
طب الراجل فيهم كده يطلع لي و يشوف انا هاعمل فيه ايه​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

ما هو لو فيهم راجل ما كانش بقى ده حالهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## رانا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

خبر عاجل الى امانة حزب الرجال لا تنسوا مسلسل يا رجال العالم اتحدوا وكيف كفاءهم الزمن بحياه تختلف عن سى السيد فاصبحت المرأة لها دور مختلف تماما عما تشير اليه قول زى ما  تقول المهم لما تكون فى بيتك عوزاك تفتكر كويس مين سى ومين السيد     طولت عليكم يا حزب 11111111
                                 بس اشمعنا 111لية علشان ادم كان واحد
                                                                                   happy new year


----------



## esambraveheart (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



رانا قال:


> خبر عاجل الى امانة حزب الرجال لا تنسوا مسلسل يا رجال العالم اتحدوا وكيف كفاءهم الزمن بحياه تختلف عن سى السيد فاصبحت المرأة لها دور مختلف تماما عما تشير اليه قول زى ما  تقول المهم لما تكون فى بيتك عوزاك تفتكر كويس مين سى ومين السيد     طولت عليكم يا حزب 11111111
> بس اشمعنا 111لية علشان ادم كان واحد
> happy new year



*الله....ايه الكلام الكبير ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مابلاش تتهور.....احسن تتعور

ياللا يا كتكوت يا صغنن انت

لسه بدري عليك...خشي استخبي في العشه بسرعه

احسن ابو رجل مسلوخه ياكل رجلك​*


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## esambraveheart (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



كاكا قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


*
انت ايه حكايتك بالظبط؟؟؟
كل ماتدخل موضوع تقول نفس الكلمتين...شكرااااااااااا جميل جدااا​*


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## سيزار (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



كاكا قال:


> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111



-------------------------------------------------------------

:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:


----------



## سيزار (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

up up up up up up


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2008)

*1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111**1
1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111*


----------



## mero_engel (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



سيزار قال:


> اه الحزب بتاعهم مش ظاهر اصلا وعمال يختفى واحد وراء التانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*لا متقلقش احنا قاعدنلك مش ماشين*
*وعلي قلبكم*
*لحد ما تسلموا *
*وتحزير *
* احترس من الخط بتاع الصعيد*​


----------



## yerigagarin (20 أغسطس 2008)

*سيزر
انا معاك طبعا
لكن مش بالكلام
جزء من الاسطول بتاعي 
بيتجول حاليا خارج المياه الاقليميه
لو تحب نعلن الحرب
ابعت اجيب سلاح الجو
والمدرعات والمشاه
ونلم كل الستات اسري لحين 
ما نبت في امرهم
ونشوف حنعمل فيهم ايه
انا تحت امرك
:t9:






*​


----------



## amjad-ri (21 أغسطس 2008)

11111111111111111111


انا من قبل اعلنت الحرب

فل  يحيا حزب الشباب​


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



النهيسى قال:


> *1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111**1
> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111*



******************************

قشطه شرفت يا باشا ........... عضو جديد معانا .. نورت صدقنى ..


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



yerigagarin قال:


> *سيزر
> انا معاك طبعا
> لكن مش بالكلام
> جزء من الاسطول بتاعي
> ...




*******************************

حبيب قلبى عم يووووووووورى   شرفت يا راجل ومرحبا بيك عضو معانا فى الحزب نورت يا اخى ..
قشطه انت مولعها جدا من الاول اديله ما ترحمهوشى ... قشطه 

ولكن اين حزب النساء ........ راحت ايامه ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يور


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



amjad-ri قال:


> 11111111111111111111
> 
> 
> انا من قبل اعلنت الحرب
> ...



**************

امجد باشا ............ شرفت وهى فلنقم الحرب .. على الله يهدوا بقى ............ اتخنقنا خلااااااااااااااااص

---------------------

نورت امجد واهلا بيك فى حزب الرجاله وليس الشباب .......... الرجااااااااااااله .. ماشى​


----------



## سيزار (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*



mero_engel قال:


> *لا متقلقش احنا قاعدنلك مش ماشين*
> *وعلي قلبكم*
> *لحد ما تسلموا *
> *وتحزير *
> * احترس من الخط بتاع الصعيد*​



-----------------------------------

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 قلب ابيض يا قمر مالك بس كتمه ايه جواكى معلشى فضفضى لسه الدنيا بخير

هههههههههههه

ومين الخط دا وهى فين الصعيد اصلا   الصعيد كانت زمان قبل الكمبيةتر والموبيل 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: من رئيس حزب الرجاله الر رئيسه الحزب النسائى (عاجل) قرار*

*يا لهوى
انت لسة عايش
مش شايفين الاعضاء القدام يعنى
طفشوا من عمايلك*


----------

